# I will be glad when the Olympics are over because



## Lynnie1 (8 July 2012)

I will able to get my life back and stop having to check the quite frankly rubbish Olympic ticket site for Show Jumping tickets (at least 4 times a day) only to frequently see tickets listed as available only to get to the confirmation stage to show unavailable.  Refreshing the page and starting again shows tickets there. then not on confirmation.  How hard can it be for them to list what number of re sale tickets are actually available and reduce the amount as they get reallocated .


----------



## cefyl (8 July 2012)

Lynnie1 said:



			I.  How hard can it be for them to list what number of re sale tickets are actually available and reduce the amount as they get reallocated . 

Click to expand...

eBay manage it !


----------



## Lynnie1 (8 July 2012)

Exactly!!!


----------



## FairyLights (8 July 2012)

I'l be glad when its all over. I just hope and pray theres no terrorist outrage.


----------



## kaluki (8 July 2012)

Horsesforever1 said:



			I'l be glad when its all over. I just hope and pray theres no terrorist outrage.
		
Click to expand...

ME TOO! 
My eldest is in the T A  and has been mobilized for the olympics! He has to go next monday, and his 2nd child is due today! and no sign off!! He cant even come home  for a day, he is there for 6 weeks.


----------



## FairyLights (8 July 2012)

Its the suicide bombers which concern me the most.


----------



## DW Team (8 July 2012)

I will be too as mine is regular army and is already on torch relay duty in Hertfordshire all last week hoping to come home tomorrow.  He will be back there again once the games kick off for White water canoeing and Essex for mountain bikeing deep joy.


----------



## jennywren07 (8 July 2012)

i'll be glad when its all over because i live just off the A40 and prob wont be able to drive anywhere at any sensible time without sitting in years of traffic


----------



## kaluki (8 July 2012)

My boy is actually at the ''park'' doing security, bag checks etc He is looking forward to it, i think just hoping baby is born before next monday, and no suicders either!


----------



## Ro5ie (8 July 2012)

Lynnie1 said:



			I will able to get my life back and stop having to check the quite frankly rubbish Olympic ticket site for Show Jumping tickets (at least 4 times a day) only to frequently see tickets listed as available only to get to the confirmation stage to show unavailable.  Refreshing the page and starting again shows tickets there. then not on confirmation.  How hard can it be for them to list what number of re sale tickets are actually available and reduce the amount as they get reallocated . 

Click to expand...

Are tickets still coming up? I've been trying to get eventing tickets for what seems like an eternity. The amount of times I have ended up in tears over it. The ticketing system has been far from ideal.


----------



## Gusbear (8 July 2012)

I'm a Security Officer at Heathrow and we are all dreading not only how busy it will be as we will be processing all the athletes as they arrive and depart but there is also the real possibility that there could be a terrorist activity.  We are all on our toes and geared up for a frantic and nerve racking time.


----------



## Lynnie1 (9 July 2012)

For those of us without tickets I guess we will have to be content with just watching on the telly.  For those of you that are working or have loved ones there lets keep everything crossed for a spectacular games with no headlines other than the British medal count


----------



## DW Team (9 July 2012)

Lynnie OH will be watching TV securtiy screens in a police headquarters for both events not going on site for the events in a Hertfordshire and Essex.  I shall be watch the TV as was unlucky and did not get tickets.


----------



## Lynnie1 (9 July 2012)

Oh and I forgot to mention for those with babies on the way hope they come soon so that their dads can be there for the big day!!


----------



## DW Team (9 July 2012)

Dam these games just got OH back after 8 days away with the torch in headquarters in Hertfordshire been in the door 30 mins and gets a call.  Has to go back for meetings tomorrow. Then on to Nottingham after the meetings for more meetings so at this point no idea when he will return.  Feel for him as he is so tired having worked 7 till 10 everyday while he was away.


----------



## Honey08 (9 July 2012)

Gusbear said:



			I'm a Security Officer at Heathrow and we are all dreading not only how busy it will be as we will be processing all the athletes as they arrive and depart but there is also the real possibility that there could be a terrorist activity.  We are all on our toes and geared up for a frantic and nerve racking time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm cabin crew working out of LHR.  Arrived in today and it already seemed chaotic with special "press" areas roped off in arrivals and Olympic help desks.  Already long queues, and the closed M4 didn't help!

Really not looking forward to work this month.  So glad I'm not working for the first week of the Olympics!


----------



## millimoo (10 July 2012)

Dwteam, they have been releasing tickets very regularly this week. 
They had every price band for the Dressage individual final. May be worth checking your preferred event if you want to go


----------



## NoseyPosey (16 July 2012)

Well I'm having to work extra due to increased numbers of our aircraft on standby for airspace security but at the end of the day, it's my job. Anybody who works in security/police force/armed forces and moans about extra work at times like this should find themselves a different career.


----------



## kaluki (16 July 2012)

kaluki said:



			My boy is actually at the ''park'' doing security, bag checks etc He is looking forward to it, i think just hoping baby is born before next monday, and no suicders either!
		
Click to expand...

Baby girl born 15 40 friday13th (by c section) mum and baby doing well, and dad doesnt have to be at the ta centre untill tuesday morning!


----------



## kaluki (16 July 2012)

NoseyPosey said:



			Well I'm having to work extra due to increased numbers of our aircraft on standby for airspace security but at the end of the day, it's my job. Anybody who works in security/police force/armed forces and moans about extra work at times like this should find themselves a different career.
		
Click to expand...

you should become a train or bus driver, they are getting a massive bonus for the inconvenience of the chance to earn extra with overtime!


----------



## NoseyPosey (16 July 2012)

kaluki said:



			you should become a train or bus driver, they are getting a massive bonus for the inconvenience of the chance to earn extra with overtime!
		
Click to expand...

But I like the job I do and for once, we're actually doing what the job description says by "ensuring the security and defence of the United Kingdom".


----------



## Lynnie1 (16 July 2012)

Seems like my wait is now over as.  OMG..  I have only gone and MANAGED TO GET 2 TICKETS !!!!  My perseverance and almost obsessive checking of the Olympic site has eventually paid off.  To those still trying dont give up.  I was lucky to get seats together but seems like they often (daily) list individual tickets so perhaps trying to buy one at a time would work and good luck.  For those working hope all goes well and just keep focused on all that extra overtime


----------



## Lynnie1 (16 July 2012)

kaluki said:



			Baby girl born 15 40 friday13th (by c section) mum and baby doing well, and dad doesnt have to be at the ta centre untill tuesday morning!

Click to expand...

So pleased to hear that and huge congratulations.


----------



## Gusbear (16 July 2012)

I for one am certainly not moaning about the extra time I need to work as I'd rather be busy that sitting about idle.  I'm just concerned re the sheer number of extra people, vehicles, etc that will need to be processed and the added stress that this causes, not so much for me, but for the athletes, coaches, aircrew, etc that will be passing through our control posts.  It will certainly be a trying and busy time for all.
I sincerely hope it all goes well, that GB does well and wins lots of medals (and I'm not even British) and that most importantly we are all kept safe from any threats.  For one I'll be there making sure that our high level of security is maintained.
Good luck to everyone that is having to work extra hours over the Olympics and I'm sure it will all go well. 
By the way, my neighbour is an executive working for the Olympic committee.  He told me yesterday that as a lot of the big corporations (mostly the banking sector) have started to cancel their ticket orders for their corporate allocations (as they can't be seen to be splashing out big bucks on their clients when they are slashing staff), that as a result there are thousands on tickets unsold and ready to be made available to the general public.  He said there are still heaps of seats for the men's 100metre final, closing ceremony, etc. and also for equestrian as he offered to give me tickets for any of the equestrian events I want to attend.
So please keep an eye out on the website as from what he told me there might be a heap of tickets available very soon.
Let's hope that's the case.


----------

